# Marine Corps Martial Arts Display



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Made from oak, pretty simple design..to show off Ninja skills...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd be lucky to be able to get a belt to hold my pants up, let alone a martial arts belt. :laughing: Simple design or not, it looks fantastic. Is there any way that I could convince you to show up a close up of the wood burning? It looks great and I wouldn't mind a closer look. Nice work.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

USMCBAZ said:


> Made from oak, pretty simple design..to show off Ninja skills...


Nice!... You the MCMAP master? Or did you build it for someone else?

~tom


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I love the wood burning, very nice.


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words.....and no not a MCMAP master...I got out the Corps with just the beginning belt.....I dont know Karate..but I know crazy...!!!


----------



## lauren21 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Love this!*

This is awesome. I am not skilled with woodworking at all, but I really would like someone to make this for me! I will certainly pay you. Please let me know, USMCBAZ, if you are interested in doing so. Thank you!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice. Semper Fi brother!


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice! Semper and all that.


----------



## vteran77 (Apr 5, 2013)

*MCMAP display*

GREAT work! I have been looking for that, wondering if you are able to make another. Please e-mail me if interested. Semper Fi


----------

